# Δώσε θάρρος στον τραμπούκο



## crystal (Jun 7, 2012)

Το τραγικό δεν είναι τόσο το βίντεο, όσο τα σχόλια από κάτω.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 7, 2012)

Τη σύλληψη του βουλευτή της Χρυσής Αυγής Ηλία Κασιδιάρη ο οποίος γρονθοκόπησε την βουλευτή του ΚΚΕ Λιάνα Κανέλλη και πέταξε ένα ποτήρι νερό εις βάρος της υποψήφιας βουλευτή του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ Ρένας Δούρου διέταξε η προϊσταμένη της εισαγγελίας Αθηνών Ελένη Ράϊκου.


----------



## SBE (Jun 7, 2012)

Επιτέλους! Μετά απο είκοσι και βάλε χρόνια παράθυρα, συντονιστές που δεν συντονίζουν, καλεσμένους που δεν ξέρουν να συζητήσουν κλπ φτάσαμε στο επίπεδο τηλεοπτικής συζήτησης που όλοι περιμέναμε. Νέο άθλημα: βουλευτική πάλη, ίσως και βουλευτικό κατς αν το αιμοδιψές κοινό το επιθυμεί. 
(και όχι δεν είμαι καθόλου εκτός θέματος ούτε κοιτάζω να βρω ελαφρυντικά για τον κύριο που δέρνει)


----------



## Irini (Jun 7, 2012)

Στο μεταξύ τα χρυσαυγουλάκια, σαν καλά στρατιωτάκια, πήραν φαίνεται γραμμή και όλα μαζί έχουν κάνει επιδρομή στους διάφορους χώρους σχολιασμού για να υπερασπιστούν τον γενναίο άνδρα! Απίστευτη αηδία ανά το web.


----------



## SBE (Jun 7, 2012)

Ειρήνη, και τι είναι το γουεμπ;


----------



## Palavra (Jun 7, 2012)

Πολύ γενναίος άντρας. Πράγματι, χρειάζονται κότσια για να ρίξεις ένα ποτήρι νερό σε μια γυναίκα, τρεις μπουνιές σε μια άλλη γυναίκα που έχει σχεδόν τα διπλά σου χρόνια, και μετά να το σκάσεις για να μη σε πιάσει η αστυνομία. Εντιμότητα, όχι αστεία. Βέβαια η στάση αυτή συμβαδίζει με τις θέσεις αυτού του εμετικού χώρου που θέλει τις γυναίκες υποδεέστερες του άντρα, να κάθονται στο σπίτι και να μεγαλώνουν παιδιά, αλλά δεν παύει να με εκπλήσσει η θρασυδειλία του εν λόγω τραμπούκου. 



Η απάντηση της Χρυσής Αυγής: 

[...] Πρώτη σηκώθηκε και χειροδίκησε κατά του εκπροσώπου της ΧΡΥΣΗΣ ΑΥΓΗΣ Ηλία Κασσιδιάρη, η Λιάνα Κανέλλη κτυπώντας απρόκλητα τον στο πρόσωπο με ένα πακέτο εντύπων. Το δείχνει καθαρά το βίντεο. Αυτό όμως δεν το είδε κανένας, δεν το είδε ούτε η δικαιοσύνη, η οποία ξεκίνησε αυτόφωρη διαδικασία μόνο για τον εκπρόσωπο της ΧΡΥΣΗΣ ΑΥΓΗΣ. [..] 

_Κυρία, κυρία! Η άλλη κυρία, που είναι σχεδόν 60 χρονών, με έδειρε στον αγκώνα με μερικά Α4! Ε, να μην της ρίξω κι εγώ 3 μπουνιές σε απάντηση; _


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 7, 2012)

Το πιο εκπληκτικό είναι ν' ακούς τον Καρατζαφύρερέρη να λέει:

"ο φασισμός δεν έχει πέραση στην Ελλάδα!" :blink: :blink: 

Και θυμάμαι, θυμάμαι...Ελάτε χρυσαυγίτες!





:curse:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 7, 2012)

Βγάλτε τους στο φως! Καίγονται!

Άρθρο του Στ. Θεοδωράκη στο protagon


----------



## SBE (Jun 7, 2012)

Γιατί με δύο Σ ο Κασιδιάρης; Είναι κατά το Καμμένος;
SBBE


----------



## SBE (Jun 7, 2012)

Noμίζω ότι η υπόθεση είναι πολύ απλή: ο κύριος με τα χαστούκια απλώς δεν θα ξαναπροσκληθεί σε τηλεοπτική εκπομπή. Κανονικά αυτό θα ήταν το τέλος της πολιτικής του καριέρας, αλλά στην Ελλάδα όλα συμβαίνουν, οπότε μπορεί και να ανέβει η δημοτικότητά του. 
Οι δημοσιογράφοι των καναλιών θα βγουν από τα ρούχα τους για μερικές μέρες και μετά θα συνεχίσουν να προσκαλούν πολιτικούς και πολιτευόμενους φωνακλάδες κι ευέξαπτους, θα συνεχίσουν να τους ειρωνεύονται και να τους βάζουν να "λένε γουστόζικα", οι συνομιλητές θα ξοδεύουν τα 3/4 του χρόνου τους στο "αφήστε με να ολοκληρώσω", "αφήστε τον να ολοκληρώσει, κύριε Τάδε μου", "ολοκληρώστε, σας παρακαλώ", και με τις ολοκληρώσεις καμιά συζήτηση δεν θα είναι ποτέ ολοκληρωμένη. Οι πολιτικοί από την άλλη θα συνεχίσουν να γουστάρουν τέτοιες "συζητήσεις" ανολοκλήρωτες, γιατί δεν χρειάζεται να λένε τίποτα ουσιώδες, αρκεί να γίνεται ντόρος. Άσε που μερικοί αποκτάνε και φήμη ότι είναι _καλά παιδιά μα κακομαθημένα_, ιδιότητα που στην Ελλάδα είναι πλεονέκτημα.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 7, 2012)

SBE said:


> Noμίζω ότι η υπόθεση είναι πολύ απλή: ο κύριος με τα χαστούκια απλώς δεν θα ξαναπροσκληθεί σε τηλεοπτική εκπομπή.


Λάβε υπόψη σου ότι είναι υποχρεωτική η πρόσκληση του εκπροσώπου τύπου της ΧΑ, επειδή αυτή είναι πολιτικό κόμμα που δικαούται βάσει νόμου τηλεοπτικό χρόνο.


----------



## SBE (Jun 7, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Λάβε υπόψη σου ότι είναι υποχρεωτική η πρόσκληση του εκπροσώπου τύπου της ΧΑ, επειδή αυτή είναι πολιτικό κόμμα που δικαούται βάσει νόμου τηλεοπτικό χρόνο.



Η ΧΑ αποτελείται μόνο από αυτόν και κανέναν άλλον;


----------



## Palavra (Jun 7, 2012)

Μα δε με διαβάζεις! Είναι ο _*εκπρόσωπος τύπου*_ της.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 7, 2012)

Το θέμα δεν είναι μόνο ο συγκεκριμένος κύριος, αλλά ολόκληρος ο χώρος. Εμένα, τουλάχιστον, δεν μου προξένησε ιδιαίτερη εντύπωση η χειροδικία, αφού τους έχουμε μάθει χρόνια τώρα: μαχαιρώματα, τραμπουκισμοί, ακόμα και μέσα από τις γραμμές των ΜΑΤ -αν θυμάστε. Αυτό που μου κάνει εντύπωση, όμως, είναι ότι φαίνεται να μην τους νοιάζει να διατηρήσουν το "φτιασίδωμα"που με πολύ κόπο προσπάθησαν να κάνουν. Και επίσης αναγκάζομαι, πλέον, να παραδεχτώ ότι εσείς που υποστηρίζατε σε προηγούμενες συζητήσεις ότι ο κόσμος που τους ψήφισε δεν απαλλάσσεται από τις ευθύνες του λόγω μη πληροφόρησης, είχατε απόλυτο δίκιο! Ντρέπομαι όταν βλέπω σχόλια που επικροτούν την πράξη του.

Έντιτ: Όχι, Παλάβρα, είναι ο Εκπρόσωπος Χτύπου της Χ.Α.


----------



## SBE (Jun 7, 2012)

Δεν το έφερε από το σπίτι του το αξίωμα. Άλλωστε ακόμα κι αν δεν τον αλλάξουν, δεν καλούν μόνο τον εκπρόσωπο τύπου του κάθε κόμματος στα κανάλια.


----------



## MelidonisM (Jun 7, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Βγάλτε τους στο φως! Καίγονται!
> 
> Άρθρο του Στ. Θεοδωράκη στο protagon



άλλοι διαφωνούν, τους θένε κρυμμένους, και αλίμονο σ' όποιους βήμα τους δίνουν






και ένας χθεσινός ξυλοδαρμός ξένου δημοσιογράφου που τράβαγε φωτογραφίες από πογκρόμ μεταναστών δίπλα στο αρχαιολογικό μουσείο


----------



## nickel (Jun 7, 2012)

Υλικό για μελέτη (με ενδιαφέρουσα δόση δημοσιογραφικής ουδετερότητας):

Ξυλοδαρμός δημοσιογράφου της Jerusalem Post στο κέντρο της Αθήνας

Video: ‘Post’ journalist attacked by mob in Greece (στην Jerusalem Post, με πλήρη ανταπόκριση και βίντεο)


----------



## SBE (Jun 7, 2012)

Κοιτάζοντας τη μάχη αναρωτιόμουν γιατί δεν έχουν τα κανάλια υπάλληλους ασφαλείας στο στούντιο κι έτρεχε ο Παπαδόπουλος μόνος του να τον συγκρατήσει (δήθεν). Δε λέω ότι πρέπει να περιμένουν τέτοια, αλλά όταν έχεις καλεσμένους πολιτικούς, φίρμες κλπ δε χρειάζεσαι και μια σιγουριά ότι κάποιος τους φυλάει κι ότι δεν θα μπει μέσα κανένας αγανακτισμένος πολίτης να καθαρίσει καμια δεκαριά λάιβ στο δελτίο των οχτώ, να γίνει εθνικός ήρωας κλπ; Φτανει ο θυρωρός μόνο;


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 7, 2012)

SBE said:


> Κοιτάζοντας τη μάχη αναρωτιόμουν γιατί δεν έχουν τα κανάλια υπάλληλους ασφαλείας στο στούντιο κι έτρεχε ο Παπαδόπουλος μόνος του να τον συγκρατήσει (δήθεν). Δε λέω ότι πρέπει να περιμένουν τέτοια, αλλά όταν έχεις καλεσμένους πολιτικούς, φίρμες κλπ δε χρειάζεσαι και μια σιγουριά ότι κάποιος τους φυλάει κι ότι δεν θα μπει μέσα κανένας αγανακτισμένος πολίτης να καθαρίσει καμια δεκαριά λάιβ στο δελτίο των οχτώ, να γίνει εθνικός ήρωας κλπ; Φτανει ο θυρωρός μόνο;



Τα ρεπορτάζ λένε ότι ο Απολλώνιος Ράμπο πλακώθηκε και με τους άντρες της ιδιωτικής εταιρείας σεκιούριτι που φυλάει το στούντιο. Και με τους τεχνικούς. Και με τους δημοσιογράφους. (Αρχίζω να πιστεύω ότι είναι ο Τσακ Νόρις). Και ότι τον είχανε κλειδώσει σε ένα δωμάτιο και έσπασε την πόρτα και έφυγε, αφού πρώτα έπαιρνε φωτογραφίες με το κινητό του απειλώντας ότι θα στείλει 100 άτομα να τους πλακώσουν.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 7, 2012)

oliver_twisted said:


> Αυτό που μου κάνει εντύπωση, όμως, είναι ότι φαίνεται να μην τους νοιάζει να διατηρήσουν το "φτιασίδωμα"που με πολύ κόπο προσπάθησαν να κάνουν.



Μα τους νοιάζει. Αν δεις στη ανακοίνωση τύπου που έβγαλαν, λένε:

Επί σειρά ετών οι δημοσιογράφοι όλων των καναλιών λασπολογούσαν μαζί με τους εκπροσώπους των κομμάτων του πολιτικού κατεστημένου την ΧΡΥΣΗ ΑΥΓΗ. ​

Πράγματι, ενώ εσείς είστε από μόνοι σας μορφωμένοι και με λόγο μελίρρυτο, απορώ πού τη βρήκαν τόση λάσπη να σας πετάξουν. Τι είπατε εκεί, να δεις, α, ναι, ο Χίτλερ ήταν σπουδαίος ηγέτης, το Ολοκαύτωμα των εβραίων δεν έγινε ποτέ, στρατόπεδα συγκέντρωσης δεν υπήρχαν, ομοφιλόφυλους δεν θέτε στις γραμμές σας, οι γυναίκες στο σπίτι να γεννάνε παιδιά, όχι στους μικτούς γάμους κτλ. Και μετά σας λένε νεοναζί και αγροίκους. Λάσπη, κυρίες και κύριοι!

Καμία πρωτοτυπία, λοιπόν, στον τρόπο με τον οποίο χειρίστηκαν το ατυχές περιστατικό στην εκπομπή του Παπαδάκη. ​
Δηλαδή πώς έπρεπε να το χειριστούν, να ρίξουν στην Κανέλλη και τη Δούρου από μια μπούφλα και να τις στείλουν στην κουζίνα τους; 

Πριν αναφερθούμε σε αυτό ανακοινώνουμε προς τον Ελληνικό Λαό ότι πριν τα ΜΜΕ μας αποκλείσουν τους αποκλείουμε εμείς. Δεν τους χρειαζόμαστε.​

Δηλαδή «είμαστε τόσο γελοίοι και έχουμε γίνει τόσο ρεζίλι με τους τραμπουκισμούς και την αμορφωσιά μας, ώστε αποφασίζουμε να μην ξαναβγούμε στα ΜΜΕ, αλλά επειδή δεν θέλουμε να το παραδεχτούμε, κατηγορούμε τα ΜΜΕ για να κερδίσουμε και πόντους». Κάπως σαν το «όχι, δεν παραιτείσαι, σε απολύω!»


----------



## SBE (Jun 7, 2012)

Τυπικός Έλληνας, λοιπόν. Με όλες τις αρετές της φυλής: νταηλίκι, απειλές, ατσαλένια γροθιά και ηράκλεια δύναμη. Ε, πως να μην δηλώνει εθνικιστής;

ΥΓ Πιο πολύ με θλίβει το ότι αυτά που αναφέρω πιο πάνω για πλάκα είναι σταθερές αξίες της Ελλάδας, ανεξαρτήτως πολιτικού χρωματισμού, όπως μας δείχνει και το γιουτουμπάκι με το γιαούρτωμα. 
Ο Καραμανλής είχε μιλήσει για απέραντο φρενοκομείο, νομίζω ότι το έχουμε ξεπεράσει κι αυτό. Θα έλεγα ότι έχουμε γίνει οίκος ανοχής αλλά θα προσβάλω τους οίκους ανοχής, που αν μη τι άλλο έχουν και κάποιες αρχές λειτουργίας


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 7, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Δηλαδή «είμαστε τόσο γελοίοι και έχουμε γίνει τόσο ρεζίλι με τους τραμπουκισμούς και την αμορφωσιά μας, ώστε αποφασίζουμε να μην ξαναβγούμε στα ΜΜΕ, αλλά επειδή δεν θέλουμε να το παραδεχτούμε, κατηγορούμε τα ΜΜΕ για να κερδίσουμε και πόντους». Κάπως σαν το «όχι, δεν παραιτείσαι, σε απολύω!»



Δίκιο, δίκιο! Απλά από την τσαντίλα μου δεν κάθισα να το ερμηνεύσω έτσι. Κράτησα μόνο ότι κάλυψαν τον "συναγωνιστή" Κασιδιάρη.


----------



## nickel (Jun 7, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Η απάντηση της Χρυσής Αυγής:
> 
> [...] Πρώτη σηκώθηκε και χειροδίκησε κατά του εκπροσώπου της ΧΡΥΣΗΣ ΑΥΓΗΣ Ηλία Κασσιδιάρη [..]





SBE said:


> Γιατί με δύο Σ ο Κασιδιάρης; Είναι κατά το Καμμένος;



Το έψαξα το θέμα και έχω τρεις ερμηνείες:


Ακολουθούν την ορθογραφία που έχει για τον _κασσιδιάρη_ στο ΛΝΕΓ. Από τη μεσαιωνική _κασσίδιον_, από το λατινικό _cassis_ «περικεφαλαία».
Τους αρέσει στη Χρυσή Αυγή να διπλασιάζουν γράμματα ή λέξεις χωρίς λόγο. Στην ανακοίνωσή τους λένε: «κύριοι κύριοι Εισαγγελείς».
Για να θυμίζουν το διπλό S της Schutzstaffel.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 7, 2012)

nickel said:


> 3. Για να θυμίζουν το διπλό S της Schutzstaffel.



:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## nickel (Jun 7, 2012)

SBE said:


> Τυπικός Έλληνας, λοιπόν. Με όλες τις αρετές της φυλής: νταηλίκι, απειλές, ατσαλένια γροθιά και ηράκλεια δύναμη. Ε, πως να μην δηλώνει εθνικιστής;



Δεν είναι υπερβολική η γενίκευση;


----------



## Palavra (Jun 7, 2012)

Για αυτά κύριοι κύριοι Εισαγγελείς δεν υπάρχει αυτόφωρη διαδικασία;

Κυρία είναι η εισαγγελέας, το πιάσατε; Κυρία, δηλαδή γυναίκα. Σαν την 58χρονη γυναίκα που έδειρε με τόσο θάρρος ο 32χρονος χρυσοτέτοιος.


----------



## SBE (Jun 7, 2012)

nickel said:


> Δεν είναι υπερβολική η γενίκευση;



Φυσικά, αλλιώς δεν θα ήταν χιουμοριστική. 
Δεν θεωρώ ότι τις αρετές αυτές τις έχει συγκεκριμένη πολιτική παράταξη, κι οι "προοδευτικοί" που γιαούρτωσαν τον παρουσιαστή το ίδιο είναι. 

Παλ, έτσι όπως αναφέρεσαι στην Κανέλλη θα νόμιζε κανείς ότι πρόκειται για καμιά γριούλα με τσεμπέρι.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 7, 2012)

Ε όχι και 60 χρονών γριούλα με τσεμπέρι εν έτει 2012 :twit:


----------



## nickel (Jun 7, 2012)

Μια στιγμή, πάντως, γιατί έτοιμοι είμαστε πάλι να τα βάλουμε όλα σ’ ένα σακούλι και να χάσουμε το μέτρο των πραγμάτων και το βαθμό επικινδυνότητάς τους, δηλαδή πόσο επηρεάζουν το μέλλον της ταλαίπωρης κοινωνίας μας:

Άλλο πράγμα η περίπτωση του άρρωστου Ηλία Κασιδιάρη, που δεν έχει καμιά ικανότητα αυτοσυγκράτησης
Άλλο τα οργανωμένα σώματα που εκπαιδεύει η Χρυσή Αυγή
Άλλο οι αγανακτισμένοι που μουντζώνουν τη Βουλή
Άλλο οι νεολαίοι που δέρνουν καθηγητές, διαλύουν συγκεντρώσεις, κλέβουν κάλπες, γιαουρτώνουν διάφορους στόχους, προπηλακίζουν, από όποιον χώρο κι αν προέρχονται
Άλλο η βία των ΜΑΤ και η βία του κράτους
Άλλο το πόσο μας/σας εκνευρίζει η Κανέλλη ή ο Ντινόπουλος όταν μιλάνε (ζητώ συγγνώμη που τους έβαλα μαζί στην ίδια πρόταση, δεν είναι δίκαιο)

Αν θέλετε, ας συζητήσουμε εδώ το συγκεκριμένο επεισόδιο. Κάθε επέκταση της συζήτησης, ας γίνεται με μεγάλη προσοχή. Είναι αφόρητα δύσκολα αυτά τα θέματα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 7, 2012)

SBE said:


> Κοιτάζοντας τη μάχη αναρωτιόμουν γιατί δεν έχουν τα κανάλια υπάλληλους ασφαλείας στο στούντιο κι έτρεχε ο *Παπαδόπουλος* μόνος του να τον συγκρατήσει (δήθεν).



Οκ, μπορεί η εκπομπή του Παπαδάκη να είναι λίγο καφενείο, αλλά δεν έγινε ακόμη ταβέρνα που τα πίνουν Στην Υγειά Μας.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 7, 2012)

nickel said:


> Άλλο πράγμα η περίπτωση του άρρωστου Ηλία Κασιδιάρη, που δεν έχει καμιά ικανότητα αυτοσυγκράτησης


Δεν νομίζω ότι μπορείς να απομονώσεις τον Κασιδιάρη από το σύνολο του χώρου στον οποίο ανήκει. Ούτε μεμονωμένο περιστατικό είναι, ούτε ενάντιο στην ιδεολογία τους. Απλώς αυτή τη φορά έγινε μπροστά στις κάμερες.


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 7, 2012)

Δεν νομίζω ότι έχω να προσθέσω κάτι, αλλά βρε Παλ, το λες και το ξαναλές για τη γυναίκα. Αν βάραγε άντρα θα ήταν δικαιολογημένος και πιο μάγκας δηλαδή; :) :) :)


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 7, 2012)

azimuthios said:


> Δεν νομίζω ότι έχω να προσθέσω κάτι, αλλά βρε Παλ, το λες και το ξαναλές για τη γυναίκα. Αν βάραγε άντρα θα ήταν δικαιολογημένος και πιο μάγκας δηλαδή; :) :) :)



Ε, ναι! Όπως διάβασα σε απίστευτο σχόλιο στο tweeter, αν στη θέση της Κανέλλη ήταν ο Γκλέτσος, ο Κασιδιάρης ακόμα θα έβγαινε έξω, σε τεύχη! Χαχαχαχα!


----------



## nickel (Jun 7, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Δεν νομίζω ότι μπορείς να απομονώσεις τον Κασιδιάρη


Ας μην πούμε περισσότερα. Αποδείξεις δεν έχω, ενδείξεις μόνο. Δεν υποτιμώ την επικινδυνότητα της Χ.Α., το δείχνει η επόμενη γραμμή μου. Απλώς υπογραμμίζω την ανικανότητα του Η.Κ. να δράσει ανυπόκριτα.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 7, 2012)

azimuthios said:


> Δεν νομίζω ότι έχω να προσθέσω κάτι, αλλά βρε Παλ, το λες και το ξαναλές για τη γυναίκα. Αν βάραγε άντρα θα ήταν δικαιολογημένος και πιο μάγκας δηλαδή; :) :) :)


Το λέω και το ξαναλέω γιατί όταν το σύνθημα του χώρου σου είναι αίμα τιμή κτλ, δεν βρίσκω κάτι έντιμο στο να χτυπάς κάποιον που είναι πιο αδύναμος από σένα. Έχει σημασία η επιλογή του στόχου: 5 άτομα σε 1 μετανάστη, 1 γυμνασμένος 32χρονος κατά της Κανέλλη, κτλ. 

Και όχι, δεν θα ήταν δικαιολογημένος αν είχε χτυπήσει άντρα, όπως εξάλλου δεν είναι δικαιολογημένος κανένας ξυλοδαρμός και κανένας προπηλακισμός πολιτικών προσώπων, από όποιο χώρο κι αν προέρχονται. Για μένα, δείχνει μόνο παντελή ανικανότητα συζήτησης, και οδηγεί σε επικίνδυνα μονοπάτια.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 7, 2012)

nickel said:


> Άλλο πράγμα η περίπτωση του άρρωστου Ηλία Κασιδιάρη, που δεν έχει καμιά ικανότητα αυτοσυγκράτησης
> Άλλο τα οργανωμένα σώματα που εκπαιδεύει η Χρυσή Αυγή
> Άλλο οι αγανακτισμένοι που μουντζώνουν τη Βουλή
> Άλλο οι νεολαίοι που δέρνουν καθηγητές, διαλύουν συγκεντρώσεις, κλέβουν κάλπες, γιαουρτώνουν διάφορους στόχους, προπηλακίζουν, από όποιον χώρο κι αν προέρχονται


Υπάρχει και άλλη άποψη γι' αυτά που λες.


----------



## nickel (Jun 7, 2012)

Δεν είναι διαφορετική άποψη. 
Και εγώ καταδικάζω όλες τις μορφές βίας και αναφέρω περισσότερες από το σημείωμα στην AV. Αλλά αν μου δώσεις μια σκούπα, πρέπει να σκεφτώ και να αποφασίσω από πού θα αρχίσω το σκούπισμα.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 7, 2012)

Το θέμα δεν είναι μόνο από πού θα αρχίσεις το σκούπισμα, αλλά και αν θα σταματήσεις κάπου. Εννοώ δηλαδή ότι όσο πρέπει να μπει στη φυλακή ο Κασιδιάρης, άλλο τόσο πρέπει να του κάνει παρέα αυτός που άνοιξε το κεφάλι του Κώστα Χατζηδάκη της ΝΔ το Δεκέμβριο του 2010.


----------



## crystal (Jun 7, 2012)

Εντωμεταξύ έχει αρχίσει ήδη η αποδόμηση από δεξιά κι αριστερά. Κορυφαίο tweet:

_Η άλλη άποψη: "Η Λιάνα έφταιγε! Χτύπησε με Ριζοσπάστη τον Κασιδιάρη! Είναι δυνατόν; Σαν να πετάς αγιασμό σε Βρυκόλακα..!!"_


----------



## SBE (Jun 7, 2012)

Εγώ πάντως θα συμφωνήσω με τον Νίκελ ότι το περιστατικό δείχνει ότι ο Κασιδιάρης (όχι το κόμμα του) έχει πρόβλημα αυτοσυγκράτησης και σίγουρα είναι ακατάλληλος για εκπρόσωπος τύπου, αφού θα έπρεπε να το περιμένει ότι οι συνομιλητές του θα τον προκαλούσαν, ότι η συζήτηση θα ήταν εριστική κλπ κλπ. 
Όμως δεν είναι απαραίτητα έτσι παρορμητικοί όλοι στη ΧΑ, γιατί αν ήταν δεν θα είχαν οργάνωση. 
Επικίνδυνα μονοπάτια και λοιπά κλισέ έχουμε εδώ και χρόνια. Πολιτικούς- νούμερα έχουμε εδώ και χρόνια, και πιο πρόσφατα, από την προηγούμενη προεκλογική περίοδο, μου είχαν στείλει γιουτουμπάκια με έναν τύπο νομίζω του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ ο οποίος αντάλλασσε απειλές και λοιπές φιλοφρονήσεις με έναν της ΝΔ και έλεγες σε λίγο θα πάθει εγκεφαλικό από τα νεύρα. Ομοίως προχτές ποστάρισε εδώ κάποιος γιουτουμπάκι με παρόμοιες σκηνές απείρου κάλλους πάλι σε συζήτηση με την Κανέλλη. Οπότε απλώς ο Καιάδας το πήγε ένα βήμα πιο πέρα. Τόσους μήνες, χρόνια κλπ που ανεχόμασταν σαν θεατές και επιβραβεύαμε με την τηλεθεάση και με την ψήφο μας τον κάθε τηλε-υστερικό και το κάθε δημόσιο τσαμπουκαλή (βλ. Γλέτσος) απλώς δημιουργούσαμε το υπόβαθρο για να χαθούν και τα τελευταία προσχήματα σοβαρότητας. Το ότι ο δράστης είναι ΧΑ (η παράταξη του αποπροσανατολισμένου και χαμένου) δίνει αφορμές για καταδίκες και αποστασιοποίηση, όχι για περισυλλογή.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 7, 2012)

Ένα άλλο Τουίτερ:

Όταν κάηκαν τραπεζικοί υπάλληλοι, ρωτούσες "γιατί όμως δούλευαν τέτοια μέρα" και "αν είχε πυρασφάλεια το κτίριο". Δεν είπες ότι ήταν δολοφονία.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 7, 2012)

Συμφωνώ για τα περί περισυλλογής. Συμφωνώ ότι δεν πρέπει να επιβραβεύουμε με κανέναν τρόπο τους κάθε είδους τσαμπουκάδες της πολιτικής, και ακόμα παραπέρα, με θλίβει η πλήρης απαξίωση των θεσμών που βλέπουμε ολοένα και περισσότερο.


SBE said:


> Όμως δεν είναι απαραίτητα ετσι παρορμητικοί όλοι στη ΧΑ, γιατί αν ήταν δεν θα είχαν οργάνωση.


Ο φυρερίσκος και τα πρωτοπαλίκαρά του.

(Μικρή διόρθωση: ο Καιάδας είναι άλλο φρούτο, ο Κασιδιάρης άλλο).


----------



## SBE (Jun 7, 2012)

Palavra said:


> (Μικρή διόρθωση: ο Καιάδας είναι άλλο φρούτο, ο Κασιδιάρης άλλο).



Μπέρδεψα τους φαλακρούς. :curse:

Μπέρδεψα και τους Παπαδ-οτέτοιους πιο πριν. Καλύτερα να μην ξαναπώ ονόματα. :s


----------



## Palavra (Jun 7, 2012)

SBE said:


> Μπέρδεψα τους φαλακρούς. :curse:


Έλα, μη χλαις, εξάλλου όλοι φαλακροί είναι εκτός από τον φύρερ τους  Υποψιάζομαι ότι μάλλον γι' αυτό τους λένε χρυσά αυγά


----------



## daeman (Jun 7, 2012)

...
The day the Nazi died - Chumbawamba






Dies ist ein Antifaschismus Lied 

We're told that after the war
The Nazis vanished without a trace
But battalions of fascists
Still dream of a master race

The history books they tell
Of their defeat in '45
But they all came out of the woodwork
On the day the Nazi died

They say the prisoner at Spandau
Was a symbol of defeat
Whilst Hess remained imprisoned
And the fascists they were beat

So the promise of an Aryan world
Would never materialize
So why did they all come out of the woodwork
On the day the Nazi died

The world is riddled with maggots
The maggots are getting fat
They're making a tasty meal of all
The bosses and bureaucrats

They're taking over the boardrooms
And they're fat and full of pride
And they all came out of the woodwork
On the day the Nazi died

So if you meet with these historians
I'll tell you what to say
Tell them that the Nazis
Never really went away

They're out there burning houses down
And peddling racist lies

And we'll never rest again
Until every Nazi dies...


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 7, 2012)

Δέχτηκα την εξής ερώτηση από αρκετά σοβαρό άνθρωπο σε μια συζήτηση: 

"Αν απέναντι στον Κασιδιάρη δεν ήταν η Κανέλλη, αλλά ο ΓΑΠ ή κάποιο από τα πρωτοπαλίκαρα και λαμόγια που έχουν φάει δισεκατομμύρια τόσα χρόνια και μας χρεωκόπησαν με τις @#$% τους, θα το καταδίκαζες το ίδιο;" 

... Ε; Ε; Και πέρα από την καταδίκη κάθε μορφής βίας και μπλα και μπλα και μπλα, το ερώτημα παραμένει για τον καθένα μας. 

Επίσης, σε άλλη συζήτηση μετά τις περασμένες εκλογές: "Πιστεύεις στ' αλήθεια ότι η Χ.Α. διαφέρει σε τίποτα από τα αρχιλαμόγια που έφεραν τη χώρα εδώ που την έφεραν; Με άλλα λόγια, η Χ.Α. είναι ο βασικός εχθρός ή αυτοί;" 

...


Μη δεχτώ επίθεση παρακαλώ και κατηγορηθώ ότι τους καλύπτω. Σας λέω εκ των προτέρων ότι πιστεύω ακριβώς ό,τι κι εσείς ίσως. Αλλά μ' αρέσει η τροφή για σκέψη και τα πράγματα στις πραγματικές τους διαστάσεις πάντα.


----------



## nickel (Jun 7, 2012)

Φαντάζομαι ο αρκετά σοβαρός άνθρωπος δεν θέλει να ζει σε κάποια κοινωνία όπου ο καθένας δικάζει ανάλογα με τα μυαλά που κουβαλάει, τους αρθρογράφους που διαβάζει, το ράδιο αρβύλα που πιστεύει, και στη συνέχεια πηγαίνει και τακτοποιεί τους λογαριασμούς του με τις μπουνιές του ή τα κουμπούρια του.


----------



## Irini (Jun 8, 2012)

Ναι και στα δύο. Δεν με νοιάζει ποιος είναι απέναντί σου, το μπουνίδι ως πολιτικός λόγος είναι καταδικαστέο τελεία και παύλα. 
Για το αν υπάρχει διαφορά ανάμεσα σε διεφθαρμένα λαμόγια και φασιστόμουτρα δεν χωράει καν συζήτηση. Απεχθέστατα τα πρώτα και εγκληματική η αμέλεια μερικών εξ αυτών αλλά ΔΕΝ είναι ναζιστές. Αυτή η λογική του συμψηφισμού και του "όλοι ίδιοι είναι" πολύ φοριέται "τελευταία" και δυστυχώς χρησιμοποιείται για να δικαιολογήσει τα αδικαιολόγητα.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 8, 2012)

crystal said:


> Εντωμεταξύ έχει αρχίσει ήδη η αποδόμηση από δεξιά κι αριστερά.


-Ποιο είναι το αγαπημένο παιδικό τραγούδι του Κασιδιάρη;
-Αχ Κανελάκι Κανελάκι ξύλο που θα το φας!!!!!!!!​


----------



## SBE (Jun 8, 2012)

azimuthios said:


> Μη δεχτώ επίθεση παρακαλώ και κατηγορηθώ ότι τους καλύπτω. Σας λέω εκ των προτέρων ότι πιστεύω ακριβώς ό,τι κι εσείς ίσως. Αλλά μ' αρέσει η τροφή για σκέψη και τα πράγματα στις πραγματικές τους διαστάσεις πάντα.



Το ότι αισθάνεσαι την ανάγκη να βάλεις το πιο πάνω νομίζω λέει πιο πολλά για εμάς παρά για τα θέματα που αναφέρεις.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 8, 2012)

Αζιμούθιε, η μόνη διαφορά είναι ότι σ' εκείνην την περίπτωση η ΧΑ δεν θα έχανε σε δημοτικότητα αλλά αντιθέτως μπορεί να κέρδιζε ψήφους. Όλα παίζουν ρόλο σ' αυτό: ήταν γυναίκες, δεν έχουν κυβερνήσει ποτέ, δεν είναι αυτοί -τα κόμματά τους- που ο λαός κατηγορεί για την σημερινή κατάσταση. Άσχετα όμως με το τι θα έκανε σε σχέση με το εκλογικό σώμα, η κίνηση είναι το ίδιο καταδικαστέα. Οι τραμπουκισμοί, το ξύλο, οι τσιρίδες και οι προσωπικές επιθέσεις δεν χωράνε στην πολιτική. Μας φτάνουν όσα προβλήματα έχουμε, δεν χρειάζεται να γίνουμε τελείως ζώα.

Εμένα το θέμα μου είναι τα κανάλια είναι αρκετά επιλεκτικά στο τι προβάλλουν ως μεμπτό, γιατί κάτι σχεδόν αντίστοιχο που έκανε ο Τατσόπουλος του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ απέναντι στον Σταυρίδη της Δράσης, πέρασε στα ψιλά. Σφαλιάρες δεν έριξε, αλλά έφτασε πολύ κοντά και η στάση του ήταν εξόχως απαράδεκτη. Ό,τι κι αν σου πει ο άλλος, είσαι υποχρεωμένος, σαν πολιτικός, να κρατήσεις ένα επίπεδο. Εντάσεις θα υπάρχουν πάντα, γιατί στο κοινοβούλιο δεν έχουμε πέντε δυνάμεις που βρίσκονται όλες στο ίδιο πολιτικό φάσμα. Αυτό ο πολιτικός το γνωρίζει εκ προοιμίου. Αν δεν είναι ικανός να συγκρατεί τα νεύρα του κάθε που συνομιλεί με αντίθετες δυνάμεις, να μην είναι στην βουλή.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 8, 2012)

Ο οποίος Σταυρίδης ζήτησε δημόσια συγγνώμη που παραφέρθηκε.

Edit: Σχετικά με το ερώτημα του Αζ. και τη στάση του δειλού Κασιδιάρη (ακόμα κρύβεται από την αστυνομία, μαθαίνω) περί γυναικών:
O Kασιδιάρης ήταν απροετοίμαστος

Ακόμα δύο τοποθετήσεις:
Το κακό με σάρκα και οστά, από τον Άρη Αλεξανδρή, Lifo.
Ήταν ένα χαστούκι προς όλους μας, από τον Χάρη Βλαβιανό, Lifo


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 8, 2012)

SBE το ότι αισθάνθηκα την ανάγκη να βάλω τα παραπάνω δεν σημαίνει τίποτε άλλο από το ότι έχω εμπειρία από φόρουμ και ξέρω ότι τα γραπτά παρεξηγούνται εύκολα. Όπως ακριβώς παρεξήγησες εσύ τη γραπτή μου παρένθεση. 

Αν υπονοείς ότι τα λέω εγώ αυτά, σε πληροφορώ ότι δεν τα λέω, αλλά τα συζήτησα με αυτούς που μου τα είπαν. 

Επίσης, σημαίνει ότι είμαι σε ανοιχτό φόρουμ και δεν ξέρω τι μυαλό κουβαλάει ο καθένας, όπως έχουν αποδείξει άλλα θέματα που βαριέμαι να παραθέσω τώρα. Και η πολιτική κάνει τζιζ. ;) 


Όσο για το μέγιστο κακό, είπα στον άνθρωπο που συζητούσα ότι το γεγονός ότι η Χ.Α. μπήκε στη Βουλή είναι η μέγιστη κατάπτωση ηθών, αξιών κλπ. και ένα από τα μεγαλύτερα κακά που μπορούν να συμβούν. Αλλά ειλικρινά, παρότι φασίστες, δεν ήταν αυτοί που φέρθηκαν φασιστικά και τραμπούκισαν τη ζωή μου, την καριέρα μου, τη ζωή των παιδιών μου, των συνανθρώπων μου. Δεν είναι αυτοί που μας οδηγούν στην εξαθλίωση και στην επαιτεία. Δεν είναι αυτοί που μας έκοψαν το μέλλον μαχαίρι. Οπότε, διαχωρίζοντας τις καταστάσεις με το φτωχό μου το μυαλό, θεωρώ μέγιστη αηδία και ντροπή την ύπαρξη καν της Χ.Α., αλλά εξίσου μεγάλη αηδία και ντροπή τις ενέργειες, τις αντιλήψεις, την ασυδοσία των υπουργών και πολιτικών των δύο κομμάτων που κυβερνούσαν τόσα χρόνια και της παρατρεχάμενης αντιπολίτευσης που τους στήριζε με τον τρόπο της, γλείφοντας και αυτή κάποιο κουταλάκι ή αρνούμενη να αναλάβει τις ευθύνες της.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 8, 2012)

azimuthios said:


> Αλλά ειλικρινά, παρότι φασίστες, δεν ήταν αυτοί που φέρθηκαν φασιστικά και τραμπούκισαν τη ζωή μου, την καριέρα μου, τη ζωή των παιδιών μου, των συνανθρώπων μου. Δεν είναι αυτοί που μας οδηγούν στην εξαθλίωση και στην επαιτεία. Δεν είναι αυτοί που μας έκοψαν το μέλλον μαχαίρι. Οπότε, διαχωρίζοντας τις καταστάσεις με το φτωχό μου το μυαλό, θεωρώ μέγιστη αηδία και ντροπή την ύπαρξη καν της Χ.Α., αλλά εξίσου μεγάλη αηδία και ντροπή τις ενέργειες, τις αντιλήψεις, την ασυδοσία των υπουργών και πολιτικών των δύο κομμάτων που κυβερνούσαν τόσα χρόνια και της παρατρεχάμενης αντιπολίτευσης που τους στήριζε με τον τρόπο της, γλείφοντας και αυτή κάποιο κουταλάκι ή αρνούμενη να αναλάβει τις ευθύνες της.


Στην ασυδοσία περιλαμβάνεις τους 400.000 συνταξιούχους που έκλεβαν με ψεύτικα δικαιολογητικά τους φόρους και τις εισφορές σου από το κράτος; Τους 700 τυφλούς της Ζακύνθου που έκλεβαν τους φόρους και τις εισφορές σου, καθώς και το επίδομα τυφλότητας από τους *πραγματικούς* τυφλούς; Τους εφοριακούς με τις ιδιόκτητες πολυκατοικίες; Τους ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες που δεν δηλώνουν τα εισοδήματά τους, κλέβοντας παράλληλα τα χρήματα εκείνων που τα δηλώνουν; Τους θαμώνες των μπουζουκιών που έκαιγαν (δανεικά) πεντοχίλιαρα επί Ανδρέα Παπανδρέου, και που μέχρι τώρα πετάνε καλάθια αξίας 20 ευρώ το καθένα στα πόδια του εκάστοτε άφωνου τραγουδιστή της νύχτας; Που είναι κι αυτός φτωχός, μην ξεχνιόμαστε. Τους πανεπιστημιακούς, που διορίζουν τα παιδιά και τις γυναίκες τους; Τους φοιτητές, που χτίζουν τους καθηγητές τους στα γραφεία τους; Τους επιχειρηματίες που έπαιρναν θαλασσοδάνεια και τα έκαναν χρέη προς το κράτος; Τον εκάστοτε ψηφοφόρο που ψήφιζε διεφθαρμένους ανθρώπους για να του διορίσουν τα παιδιά του; Τους συμβασιούχους του δημοσίου που προσλαμβάνονταν με ρουσφέτι χωρίς να έχουν αντικείμενο, και περιφέρονταν όλη μέρα επειδή δεν είχαν καν γραφείο; Τους δημοσίους υπαλλήλους που κλέβουν τον πολίτη που τους πληρώνει, καθώς δίνουν τις κάρτες τους και τις χτυπούν άλλοι, κι εκείνοι εμφανίζονται στο γραφείο όποτε γουστάρουν; Την διευθύντρια του ΙΚΑ που κατάκλεψε το ταμείο με ψεύτικα επιδόματα, κλέβοντας για τα παιδιά της, όπως δήλωσε; Για τα δικά σου ούτε λόγος, γραμμένα τα έχει. Τις εγκύους που κλέβουν το ταμείο τους με τη συναίνεση του γιατρού τους, που τους γράφει ψευδώς ότι πάσχουν από αποκόλληση πλακούντα ώστε να μην εργαστούν για 1 χρόνο μέχρι να γεννήσουν; Τους συνδικαλιστές της ΓΕΝΟΠ ΔΕΗ που έχουν κλέψει τους φόρους και τις εισφορές σου και τους έχουν κάνει επιδόματα, ταξίδια, αυτοκίνητα; 

Θα σταματήσω κάπου εδώ, αλλιώς θα γράφω μέχρι αύριο. Αυτό που θέλω να πω ωστόσο με τα παραπάνω είναι το εξής: μεγάλο μέρος της ελληνικής κοινωνίας έχει συμβάλει στην κατάσταση που μας έφερε ως εδώ. Και θα ήταν καλό να τα αλλάξουμε όλα αυτά. 

Όμως, οι νεοναζί είναι άλλο, ξεχωριστό, θέμα. Γιατί να μπει κανείς στον πειρασμό να τους βάλει στην ίδια πρόταση με οτιδήποτε άλλο;


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 8, 2012)

Όχι, ξεχωριστό θέμα είναι. Απλώς ήθελα να πω ότι δεν είναι το μείζον θέμα, δεν είναι ο πραγματικός εχθρός που έχουμε να αντιμετωπίσουμε. Είναι ένα μέρος του προβλήματος και μην ξεχνάμε ότι όλα τα παραπάνω που περιγράφεις του έδωσαν λόγο ύπαρξης τρόπον τινά. 

Όσο για τα ολόσωστα που περιγράφεις, θα συμπληρώσω μόνο ότι κάποιος τους/μας άφησε να τα κάνουμε όλα αυτά. Κάποιος μας έμαθε έτσι, Παλ, σωστά; ;)


Εδιτ: και επειδή ποτέ δεν μου άρεσαν οι πολιτικές συζητήσεις, αφού όσο ορθή κρίση ή λόγο και αν έχεις οδηγούν σε αντιπαραθέσεις, ξαφνικά πέσαμε από τα σύννεφα με τα χαστούκια της Χ.Α. και κάνουμε σαν τις μωρές παρθένες του 19ου αιώνα που λιποθυμούσαν στη θέα ενός κουνουπιού... :) Μέρος του 7% των ψηφισάντων που τους ψήφισε ήθελε να δώσει χαστούκι στον δικομματισμό και το έκανε από οργή. Ε λοιπόν, να η οργή και να τα χαστούκια. They got their money's worth, n' est pas? :clap:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 8, 2012)

azimuthios said:


> Κάποιος μας έμαθε έτσι, Παλ, σωστά; ;)


Δεν θα συμφωνήσω, Αζ, επειδή θα έπρεπε μετά να δεχτώ ότι εμείς, ο σοφός λαός, είμαστε στην πραγματικότητα μικρά και άμαθα παιδάκια που πρέπει να μας κοπανάνε το χέρι* όταν το βάζουμε στο βάζο με το μέλι, αφού δεν καταλαβαίνουμε μόνοι μας τι σημαίνουν κανόνες και υποχρεώσεις, πέρα από επιθυμίες και δικαιώματα.

* ή να μας βάζουν ολόκληρους στον γύψο, εκεί οδηγεί η λογική αυτή.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 8, 2012)

azimuthios said:


> Όσο για τα ολόσωστα που περιγράφεις, θα συμπληρώσω μόνο ότι κάποιος τους/μας άφησε να τα κάνουμε όλα αυτά. Κάποιος μας έμαθε έτσι, Παλ, σωστά; ;)


Συμφωνώ με τον δόκτορα, αλλά για να το πάω λίγο παραπέρα: ποιος ήταν αυτός που τους/μας «άφησε» να τα κάνουμε όλα αυτά;

Και ακόμα πιο πέρα: πώς μπορεί ο οποιοσδήποτε να εμποδίσει τον σοφό ελληνικό λαό να κάνει κάτι, όταν ο σοφός ελληνικός λαός δεν εφαρμόζει ούτε τον αντικαπνιστικό νόμο γιατί τον θεωρεί «παραβίαση της ελευθερίας» του;


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 8, 2012)

Δεν μπορώ, βρε δόκτορα να γράψω 20.000 λεύγες λέξεις για να πω αυτά που θέλω να πω σε ένα φόρουμ. Δεν έχω χρόνο γιατί με περιμένει μια μετάφραση και αυτά που γράφω καταχρηστικά το κάνω. 

Ποτέ δεν πιστεύω στο άσπρο και στο μαύρο. 

Διατυπώνω ξανά: πολλούς που δεν έχουν ορθή κρίση ή μέτρο κάποιος τους έμαθε, αλλά είναι αρκετοί. Καλύτερα τώρα;


----------



## nickel (Jun 8, 2012)

Άζι. Εγώ λέω ότι φταίει ο λαϊκισμός, που διατρέχει όλα τα κόμματα και όλα τα στρώματα. Η ευκολία. Η ευκολία μάς τα κάνει όλα δύσκολα στο τέλος.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 8, 2012)

azimuthios said:


> Όχι, ξεχωριστό θέμα είναι. Απλώς ήθελα να πω ότι δεν είναι το μείζον θέμα, δεν είναι ο πραγματικός εχθρός που έχουμε να αντιμετωπίσουμε. Είναι ένα μέρος του προβλήματος και μην ξεχνάμε ότι όλα τα παραπάνω που περιγράφεις του έδωσαν λόγο ύπαρξης τρόπον τινά.



Έτσι θα σκέφτονταν και πριν τον Β'ΠΠ. Ότι δεν ήταν το πρόβλημα η άνοδος του εθνικισμού αλλά το κατεστραμμένο γερμανικό κράτος που έπρεπε να αναδυθεί από τις στάχτες του Α'ΠΠ.



azimuthios said:


> Όσο για τα ολόσωστα που περιγράφεις, θα συμπληρώσω μόνο ότι κάποιος τους/μας άφησε να τα κάνουμε όλα αυτά. Κάποιος μας έμαθε έτσι, Παλ, σωστά; ;)



Όχι σωστά. Για να τα κάνει κάποιος αυτά, σημαίνει ότι την ροπή την είχε και απλά τού έλειπε η δυνατότητα, ο χώρος για να το κάνει. Γιατί οι υπόλοιποι που δεν τα έκαναν, μεγάλωσαν στην ίδια κοινωνία. Εμείς που δεν έχουμε κλέψει ούτε λεπτό της δραχμής, που είμαστε νομοταγείς, δεν είναι γιατί είμαστε άγιοι αλλά γιατί δεν έχουμε την νοοτροπία της ιδιοτέλειας. Αυτή υπήρχε στον λαό και οι πολιτικοί απλώς το εκμεταλλεύτηκαν, δίνοντας πλήρη δυνατότητα επώασης του φαινομένου.


----------



## SBE (Jun 8, 2012)

Ανοίγουμε μεγάλο θέμα περί ευθύνης, για το οποίο έχω πει και παλιότερα ότι ο άνθρωπος συμπεριφέρεται με βάση το συμφέρον του και η Ελλάδα είναι η κλασσική περίπτωση όπου ο πολίτης αντί να διεκδικεί τα νόμιμα δικαιώματά του προσπαθεί να βολευτεί όπως μπορεί, κατά προτίμηση εις βάρος του "κράτους" που δεν το θεωρεί φυσική συνέχεια του εαυτού του. Κυκλοφορεί πολύ η δικαιολογία ότι το κράτος/ οι πολιτικοί κλπ επέτρεψαν την ασυδοσία στους απλούς πολίτες για να καλύπτουν τις δικές τους μεγαλύτερες παρανομίες. Αυτό το έχω ακούσει από πολλούς στην Ελλάδα και βέβαια προϋποθέτει ότι η πολιτική τάξη είναι έξω από την Ελληνική κοινωνία ενώ στην πραγματικότητα είναι μέρος της, απλώς η μυθολογία περί ισότητας μας εμποδίζει να χωνέψουμε ότι ορισμένα μέρη της κοινωνίας έχουν μεγαλύτερη πρόσβαση στους πόρους της και αισθανόμαστε καλύτερα αν αυτά τα μέλη τα θεωρούμε κάτι διαφορετικό. Προϋποθέτει επίσης ότι η πολιτική τάξη είναι ενιαία κλπ κλπ αλλά αυτά μόνο συνωμοσιολόγους ικανοποιούν. 

Πίσω στο θέμα μας, όντως, όπως είπα και πιο πάνω, με το να γίνεται ανεκτή συμπεριφορά σαν αυτή των Τατσόπουλου/ Σταυρίδη στην τηλεόραση, το επόμενο βήμα είναι το ξύλο επί της οθόνης. Αν οποιαδήποτε παρέκκλιση από την κοσμιότητα τιμωρούνταν με αποκλεισμό από την τηλεόραση, αν ήξεραν οι συντονιστές να συντονίσουν κι άλλα πολλά αν, ίσως να είχαμε διαφορετική τηλεόραση, δε λέω απαραίτητα και διαφορετική κοινωνία.


----------



## nickel (Jun 8, 2012)

http://www.protagon.gr/?i=protagon.el.8emata&id=15928

Αυτό το μαχαίρωμα παραλίγο να το είχα ζήσει. Ήμουν στην ίδια παρουσίαση με τον δημοσιογράφο, πήρα το ίδιο τρένο (άλλο βαγόνι, στην άλλη άκρη), μας σταμάτησαν στην Ομόνοια και μας άλλαξαν τρένο. Τώρα κατάλαβα γιατί.

Για να μην ξεχνάμε ότι οι φασίστες δεν σταματάνε στις μπουνιές και τα χαστούκια.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 8, 2012)

Πισώπλατο, άνανδρο μαχαίρωμα στην αναμπουμπούλα. Ε, ρε να χαρώ κάτι παλικάρια!

Ένα «φάντασμα» στα άδυτα των νεοναζί. Η ιστορία ενός Ισπανού δημοσιογράφου που διείσδυσε σε μια ομάδα νεοναζί.


----------



## SBE (Jun 8, 2012)

Οφτοπικίζω αλλά δύο πράγματα μου τράβηξαν το βλέμμα:
Ο Σακίλ ο Νηλ, όπως λέμε Μπάμπης ο κοντός; 
... κάτι μισονυσταγμένες φοιτήτριες και άλλες γυναίκες αρχαίων επαγγελμάτων= αρχαίο επάγγελμα το φοιτητηλίκι

Παρεμπιπτόντως, μου φαίνεται αδύνατο να μαχαιρώσει κάποιος κάποιον άγνωστό του, έτσι χωρίς λόγο, σε δημόσιο χώρο με μάρτυρες.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 8, 2012)

SBE said:


> Οφτοπικίζω αλλά δύο πράγματα μου τράβηξαν το βλέμμα:
> Ο Σακίλ ο Νηλ, όπως λέμε Μπάμπης ο κοντός;
> ... κάτι μισονυσταγμένες φοιτήτριες και άλλες γυναίκες αρχαίων επαγγελμάτων= αρχαίο επάγγελμα το φοιτητηλίκι


Το κομματόσκυλο υπηρεσίας θα έρθει να σου πει ότι έπρεπε να γράψει _[...] και άλλες γυναίκες, αρχαίων επαγγελμάτων,_


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 8, 2012)

nickel said:


> http://www.protagon.gr/?i=protagon.el.8emata&id=15928
> 
> Αυτό το μαχαίρωμα παραλίγο να το είχα ζήσει. Ήμουν στην ίδια παρουσίαση με τον δημοσιογράφο, πήρα το ίδιο τρένο (άλλο βαγόνι, στην άλλη άκρη), μας σταμάτησαν στην Ομόνοια και μας άλλαξαν τρένο. Τώρα κατάλαβα γιατί.
> 
> Για να μην ξεχνάμε ότι οι φασίστες δεν σταματάνε στις μπουνιές και τα χαστούκια.





protagon said:


> Κατέβηκα τις ηλεκτρικές σκάλες πίσω από ένα τύπο με μια θήκη μπουζουκιού στο αριστερό χέρι. Κι ένα καπέλο μαφιόζικο. Τελευταία τα καπέλα και τα σκουφιά για ράστα μάλια δίνουν και παίρνουν στο τριτοκοσμικό κέντρο της Αθήνας.
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...



Δολοφόνος, ναι, ξενόφοβος πιθανότατα, αλλά από πού προκύπτει ότι ήταν φασίστας; Δεν είναι επικίνδυνο το άλμα δολοφόνος = φασίστας;

Κι αυτό, πάλι, πού το βάζεις;



protagon said:


> Συνήθως ήταν κάποιος πορτοφολάς που έγινε αντιληπτός, πράγμα εντελώς συνηθισμένο τις μέρες μας. Ο Πακιστανός, σκέφτηκα.



Αυτό, πώς λέγεται;


----------



## SBE (Jun 8, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Δολοφόνος, ναι, αλλά από πού προκύπτει ότι ήταν φασίστας; Δεν είναι επικίνδυνο το άλμα δολοφόνος = φασίστας;



Όπως είπα και πιο πανω, δολοφονία εν ψυχρώ, σε *δημόσιο χώρο*, *με μάρτυρες*, χωρίς να έχει προηγηθεί έστω και μια κουβέντα και με θύμα- δράστη αγνωστους μεταξύ τους: ποιές είναι οι πιθανότητες;


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 8, 2012)

Συμφωνώ με νίκελ περί λαϊκισμού, ο Ελληγενής δεν κατάλαβε τι είπα καθόλου, οι υπόλοιποι συνεχίστε την κουβέντα σας που παρακολουθώ με ενδιαφέρον. 

Εγώ σταματώ για να κάνω καμιά δουλειά και γιατί δεν βγάζουμε άκρη αν δεν κάτσουμε απέναντι σαν άνθρωποι. 

Και μια σημείωση από αυτές που δεν χωνεύει η SBE: δεν σταματώ επειδή απαξιώ αλλά επειδή πραγματικά πιστεύω ότι στο περιεχόμενο ενός ποστ δεν μπορείς να πεις όσα πραγματικά θέλεις να πεις χωρίς να αφήσεις κάτι έξω κάνοντας έτσι τους άλλους να σε παρεξηγήσουν. Και μια τελεία και ένα κόμμα κάνει τη διαφορά.


----------



## nickel (Jun 8, 2012)

Δόκτορα, να το αναδιατυπώσω:
_Για να μην ξεχνάμε ότι οι *ρατσιστές* δεν σταματάνε στις μπουνιές και τα χαστούκια._

Ήσσονα θέματα δεν θα τα συζητήσω τώρα.


----------



## somnambulist (Jun 8, 2012)

Ένα σχετικοάσχετο. Ένα ντοκιμαντέρ του Αυγερόπουλου για την άνοδο των νεοναζί στη Ρωσία. Το ανεβάζω γιατί αφενός τα παλικάρια της Χρυσής Αυγής δεν έχουν καμιά ουσιαστική διαφορά ούτε στις πρακτικές, ούτε στην ιδεολογία, ούτε στις επιδιώξεις και αφετέρου γιατί απολαμβάνουν τα ίδια προνόμια και την ίδια σκανδαλώδη ατιμωρησία από την αστυνομία και το κράτος.

http://www.exandasdocumentaries.com...ically/2007-2008/110-the-pack-of-white-wolves


----------



## Palavra (Jun 8, 2012)

azimuthios said:


> Συμφωνώ με νίκελ περί λαϊκισμού, ο Ελληγενής δεν κατάλαβε τι είπα καθόλου, οι υπόλοιποι συνεχίστε την κουβέντα σας που παρακολουθώ με ενδιαφέρον.


Δεν ξέρω αν κατάλαβε ο Ελληγενής, πάντως το σχόλιό του είναι εντός θέματος, κτγμ. Θέλω να πω, το πρόβλημα *είναι* η άνοδος του νεοναζισμού που απειλεί το πολίτευμα, πολύ ή λίγο δεν έχει σημασία, το απειλεί πάντως. Όταν κανείς (δε λέω εσένα, Αζ., οι γνωστοί σου π.χ. με τους οποίους συζητούσες) μεταφέρουν το βάρος της συζήτησης στα _λαμόγια τους πολιτικούς_, τότε παραγνωρίζει το πρόβλημα, το αγνοεί, κλείνει τα μάτια. 




«Ασε μας να τσακωθούμε λίγο, μήπως και ανεβούν τα νούμερα...», του Κωνσταντίνου Ζούλα, από την Καθημερινή.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 8, 2012)

Νομίζω ότι κατάλαβα το θέμα. Η ερώτηση είναι αν θα καταδικαζόταν το περιστατικό, στον ίδιο βαθμό, στην περίπτωση που αντί για Κανέλλη ήταν π.χ. ο Παπανδρέου, καθώς και αν η ΧΑ διαφέρει από τα λαμόγια που μας έφεραν σ' αυτήν την κατάσταση. Και απάντησα ότι προφανώς από τον λαό δεν θα καταδικαζόταν το ίδιο και αντιθέτως μάλλον θα ανέβαινε το ρεύμα της ΧΑ και εξήγησα και γιατί. Αλλά από εμένα, σαν πολίτη, θα καταδικαζόταν ακριβώς το ίδιο και φρονώ πως κάθε πολιτισμένος πολίτης πρέπει να σκέφτεται έτσι. Όποιος έχει συμβάλει σε μια κατάσταση εξαθλίωσης είτε λόγω πλημμελούς άσκησης καθηκόντων είτε λόγω μικροπολιτικής σκοπιμότητας είτε λόγω ιδιοτέλειας, πρέπει να λογοδοτήσει απέναντι στην δικαιοσύνη. Αλλά αυτό και μόνο αυτό αρμόζει σε μια πολιτισμένη κοινωνία. Ούτε ξύλα και αυτοδικίες ούτε τραμπουκισμοί, υστερίες και πουτανιές. Ούτε θα επιτρέψω στον Κασιδιάρη ή στον οποιοδήποτε εκπρόσωπο οποιουδήποτε κόμματος οποιασδήποτε πολιτικής παράταξης να αποφασίσει μόνος του ποιος φταίει και τι τιμωρία του αξίζει. Δεν έχω χρίσει θεματοφύλακα των ηθών και της τάξης κανέναν πολιτικό, δημοσιογράφο ή άλλο πρόσωπο της δημόσιας ζωής. Αυτή η ερώτηση είναι για μένα ψευτοδίλημμα. Ακριβώς με τον ίδιο τρόπο θα αντιμετώπιζα την κατάσταση, όποιον και αν είχε απέναντί του ο αυτόκλητος τιμωρός.

Στο αν η ΧΑ διαφέρει από τα αρχιλαμόγια, αφενός δεν είμαι δικαστής να αποφασίσω ποιος είναι λαμόγιο, ποιος τεμπέλης, ποιος ανίκανος και ποιος απλά κατώτερος των συγκυριών που οδήγησαν στο σήμερα, που είναι για μένα πράγματα που όλα παίζουν ρόλο, αφετέρου δεν έχει σημασία αν η ΧΑ είχε συμμετοχή στο ό,τι έγινε και αν είναι το κύριο πρόβλημα του κράτους, αυτήν την στιγμή, γιατί η ύπαρξη ενός κυρίου προβλήματος δεν μπορεί να παραγκωνίζει άλλα σημαντικά προβλήματα. Θεωρώ ότι η ΧΑ είναι ένα σημαντικό πρόβλημα από μόνη της. Η σύγκριση είναι για μένα άτοπη. Όχι, η ΧΑ δεν αποτελείται από αρχιλαμόγια που κατέστρεψαν την Ελλάδα, αλλά αυτός δεν είναι ο μόνος λόγος για να αποτελούν σημαντικό πρόβλημα.


----------



## Zbeebz (Jun 8, 2012)

azimuthios said:


> Δέχτηκα την εξής ερώτηση από αρκετά σοβαρό άνθρωπο σε μια συζήτηση:
> 
> "Αν απέναντι στον Κασιδιάρη δεν ήταν η Κανέλλη, αλλά ο ΓΑΠ ή κάποιο από τα πρωτοπαλίκαρα και λαμόγια που έχουν φάει δισεκατομμύρια τόσα χρόνια και μας χρεωκόπησαν με τις @#$% τους, θα το καταδίκαζες το ίδιο;"
> 
> ...


Μα, αν ήταν ο ΓΑΠ στη θέση της Κανέλλη, το Πράγμα θα καθόταν σούζα. Διότι τουλάχιστον στα χρωμοσώματα, ο ΓΑΠ είναι άντρας...
Και ναι, η ΧΑ διαφέρει πολύ από τα προαναφερθέντα αρχιλαμόγια. Τα αρχιλαμόγια έφεραν τη χώρα σ' αυτή την κατάσταση ασκώντας στρεβλές ή λανθασμένες πολιτικές. Η ΧΑ δεν έχει ιδέα τι είναι πολιτική. Ποτέ δεν ήταν πολιτική δύναμη. Πώς να είναι πολιτική οι σιδερογροθιές, οι αλυσίδες και το μουάι τάι;



nickel said:


> http://www.protagon.gr/?i=protagon.el.8emata&id=15928
> 
> Για να μην ξεχνάμε ότι οι φασίστες δεν σταματάνε στις μπουνιές και τα χαστούκια.


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα.




Hellegennes said:


> Νομίζω ότι κατάλαβα το θέμα. Η ερώτηση είναι αν θα καταδικαζόταν το περιστατικό, στον ίδιο βαθμό, στην περίπτωση που αντί για Κανέλλη ήταν π.χ. ο Παπανδρέου, καθώς και αν η ΧΑ διαφέρει από τα λαμόγια που μας έφεραν σ' αυτήν την κατάσταση. Και απάντησα ότι προφανώς από τον λαό δεν θα καταδικαζόταν το ίδιο και αντιθέτως μάλλον θα ανέβαινε το ρεύμα της ΧΑ και εξήγησα και γιατί. Αλλά από εμένα, σαν πολίτη, θα καταδικαζόταν ακριβώς το ίδιο και φρονώ πως κάθε πολιτισμένος πολίτης πρέπει να σκέφτεται έτσι. Όποιος έχει συμβάλει σε μια κατάσταση εξαθλίωσης είτε λόγω πλημμελούς άσκησης καθηκόντων είτε λόγω μικροπολιτικής σκοπιμότητας είτε λόγω ιδιοτέλειας, πρέπει να λογοδοτήσει απέναντι στην δικαιοσύνη. Αλλά αυτό και μόνο αυτό αρμόζει σε μια πολιτισμένη κοινωνία. Ούτε ξύλα και αυτοδικίες ούτε τραμπουκισμοί, υστερίες και πουτανιές. Ούτε θα επιτρέψω στον Κασιδιάρη ή στον οποιοδήποτε εκπρόσωπο οποιουδήποτε κόμματος οποιασδήποτε πολιτικής παράταξης να αποφασίσει μόνος του ποιος φταίει και τι τιμωρία του αξίζει. Δεν έχω χρίσει θεματοφύλακα των ηθών και της τάξης κανέναν πολιτικό, δημοσιογράφο ή άλλο πρόσωπο της δημόσιας ζωής. Αυτή η ερώτηση είναι για μένα ψευτοδίλημμα. Ακριβώς με τον ίδιο τρόπο θα αντιμετώπιζα την κατάσταση, όποιον και αν είχε απέναντί του ο αυτόκλητος τιμωρός.


Ακριβώς. Ψευτοδίλημμα. 

Η μόνη σχέση που έχει η άνοδος της ΧΑ με τα αρχιλαμόγια είναι ότι 400.000 απαίδευτοι, απ' αυτούς που κατά κόρον δημιουργούσε η λαμογιοπολιτική επί πολλά χρόνια, απ' αυτούς που αντί να ανοίξουν να διαβάσουν ιστορία βλέπουν τον Λιακό στην τηλεόραση, απ' αυτούς (τους ως επί το πλείστον νεαρούς) που πηγαίνουν σε γυμναστήρια πολεμικών τεχνών για να γίνουν Ζαν Κλοντ Βαν Νταμ σε 3 μήνες, νόμισαν ότι η φωτιά και το τσεκούρι δίνει λύση σε όλων των ειδών τα προβλήματα.


----------



## SBE (Jun 9, 2012)

Πάντως πετύχαμε να ξαναγίνει η Ελλάδα είδηση στα δελτία ειδήσεων ανά τον κόσμο, πάνω που είχαν αρχίσει να ασχολούνται με Ισπανία: σήμερα πρέπει τουλάχιστον είκοσι άνθρωποι να μου ανάφεραν το περιστατικό, ο ένας μου έστειλε ημέιλ απο Μαλαισία. Ήταν λέει στις χτεσινοβραδυνές ειδήσεις του Μπιμπισί.


----------



## nickel (Jun 9, 2012)

Palavra said:


> «Ασε μας να τσακωθούμε λίγο, μήπως και ανεβούν τα νούμερα...», του Κωνσταντίνου Ζούλα, από την Καθημερινή.



Το οποίο έχει και ενδιαφέρουσα συνέχεια:

http://www.enikos.gr/media/51135,H_kontra_Papadakh_-_Zoyla.html

Παπαδάκης κατά Κωνσταντίνου Ζούλα:
«Θα κάνω για πρώτη φορά κάτι που δεν έχω κάνει ποτέ στη ζωή μου: Μήνυση και αγωγή. Το αποφασίσαμε όλη η εκπομπή να σας κάνει μήνυση και αγωγή, γιατί καταφερόσαστε εναντίον συναδέλφων μας και λέτε ότι ο σχεδιασμός της εκπομπής από τους συναδέλφους μου έγινε για την τηλεθέαση...»

Δηλαδή τι; Θα πάνε στο δικαστήριο και θα πουν ότι κάλεσαν Κανέλλη, Δούρου και Κασιδιάρη όχι για τον τζερτζελέ την τηλεθέαση αλλά για νηφάλια ενημέρωση; Με το επιχείρημα ότι δεν ήταν και ο Ντινόπουλος, μήπως;


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 9, 2012)

nickel said:


> Δηλαδή τι; Θα πάνε στο δικαστήριο και θα πουν ότι κάλεσαν Κανέλλη, Δούρου και Κασιδιάρη όχι για τον τζερτζελέ την τηλεθέαση αλλά για νηφάλια ενημέρωση; Με το επιχείρημα ότι δεν ήταν και ο Ντινόπουλος, μήπως;



Για την νηφαλιότητα πρέπει να τους αναγνωρίσεις ότι κάλεσαν τον Παυλόπουλο. Εντάξει, τι νηφαλιότητα τι υπνηλία...


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 9, 2012)

Από τα χθεσινά ΝΕΑ:
*Έκπληξη;
*
*Της Λεονής Σταφυλά*

Οι πιο σοκαριστικές εικόνες στην τηλεόραση; Ναι. Ή μήπως όχι; Γιατί αν θυμάμαι καλά, ον-κάμερα δέχτηκε ο Χατζηδάκης δολοφονική επίθεση στο κέντρο της Αθήνας. Ον-κάμερα σχεδόν είδαμε να καίγονται οι άνθρωποι της Μαρφίν. Ον-κάμερα προπηλακίστηκαν όσοι ήθελαν να πληρώσουν στα υπό κατάληψη διόδια στις εθνικές οδούς. Ον-κάμερα είδαμε να μην μπορούν να πλησιάσουν τη Βουλή οι βουλευτές ή να εκσφενδονίζονται γιαούρτια, καρέκλες και μπουκάλια εναντίον του Νταλάρα. Ον-κάμερα, ιντερνετική αυτή τη φορά, ένα μήνα πριν, υποψήφιος βουλευτής έσπρωξε και έβρισε χυδαία συνυποψήφιό του.
Επειδή όλα έγιναν ον-κάμερα, κανείς δεν μπορεί να πει ότι δεν ήξερε. Κι αν σήμερα που ένας χρυσαυγίτης φέρεται σαν χρυσαυγίτης ανακαλύπτουμε ότι η δημοκρατία κινδυνεύει, κακό του κεφαλιού μας. Γιατί αν βλέπαμε προσεκτικά τηλεόραση τα προηγούμενα χρόνια, θα γνωρίζαμε ότι η δημοκρατία ξηλωνόταν σιγά σιγά.​


----------



## LostVerse (Jun 15, 2012)

Κατά την γνώμη μου, κι απλά για την ιστορία, ο παρών τίτλος θα ήταν πιο σωστός ως εξής: «Δώσε θάρρος στους τραμπούκους.» εφόσον στο στούντιο δεν ήταν ένας αλλά πολλοί. Όχι ότι έχει ιδιαίτερη σημασία. 



drsiebenmal said:


> Βγάλτε τους στο φως! Καίγονται!
> 
> Άρθρο του Στ. Θεοδωράκη στο protagon



Από την πρόσφατη εκπομπή του ίδιου δημοσιογράφου: http://www.megatv.com/protagonistes/default.asp?catid=25583&subid=2&pubid=29338279

Το επίμαχο σημείο είναι στο 12:49, όπου μιλάει ο Κούλογλου.



> Αντιθέτως ο αποκλεισμός τους δημιούργησε τον «μύθο» τους. Γιατί (το είπε και ο Στέλιος Κούλογλου στους Πρωταγωνιστές) «οι εχθροί της δημοκρατίας πρέπει να αντιμετωπίζονται με δημοκρατικά μέσα». Και ο προεκλογικός αποκλεισμός τους, που επιβλήθηκε από μια κακώς εννοούμενη πολιτική ορθότητα («μην μας πούνε και φασίστες που τους καλούμε») λειτούργησε τελικά υπέρ τους. Γυρνούσαν στις συνοικίες και έλεγαν «εμείς είμαστε οι αποκλεισμένοι του συστήματος». Να βγουν λοιπόν να τους δούμε.



Όταν έγινε αυτό το σκηνικό στον ΑΝΤ1 ήμουν ακόμα στο νοσοκομείο και η μόνη επαφή που είχα ήταν από το ραδιόφωνο του κινητού. Περίμενα λοιπόν όταν απέκτησα επαφή με ίντερνετ ξανά, με βάση την εικόνα που είχα σχηματίσει από όσα κι όπως τα είχα ακούσει να δω κάποιες σκηνές τουλάχιστον «Ζαμπίδης κλέβει γλειφιτζούρι από μωρό παιδί». Όπως είπα και σε άλλη περίσταση, μερικές φορές, με την στάση που κρατούν ορισμένοι δημοσιογράφοι, δίνουν την εντύπωση ότι κάνουν ό,τι μπορούν για να ενισχύσουν το προφίλ της ΧΑ.

Κατά τα άλλα, αυτό που έχω να πω είναι με λίγα λόγια. Δεν είμαι υπέρ της ΧΑ. Διαφωνώ πλήρως με τις περισσότερες θέσεις της, όπως και η ιστορία της με βρίσκει απέναντι. Δεν έχω ψηφίσει ποτέ ΧΑ ούτε πρόκειται. Το ποσοστό που πήρε για μένα είναι αντιπροσωπευτικό της ποιότητας του εκλογικού σώματος.
Ωστόσο, παρά όλα τα παραπάνω, οφείλω να αναγνωρίσω ένα (1) αναμφισβήτητο καλό στην ΧΑ: Ότι με την παρουσία της, έχει καταφέρει να βγάλει στην επιφάνεια την υποκρισία, τον φαρισαϊσμό, την διπροσωπία καθώς και την επιλεκτική ευαισθησία, μνήμη και αντανακλαστικά μεγάλου μέρους της ελληνικής κοινωνίας κι ό,τι αποτελεί καθρέφτη αυτής.


----------

